# أوراق في إدارة المشروعات - موضوعات مختلفة منتقاه من أكثر من مصدر



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (3 أغسطس 2013)

أوراق في إدارة المشروعات - عناوين مختلفة ومن مصادر مختلفة لذلك عمدت إلي تسميتها – أوراق في إدارة المشروعات 

برجاء من الزملاء الأفاضل إذا أعجبكم الموضوع المشاركة في الموضوع بالإضافة والمناقشة ونمتنع عن رسائل الشكر ولتكن مناقشة مهنية حول مواضيع إدارة المشروعات 

الورقة الأولي :-

ولتكن أول مشاركة هي : مجموعة القواعد الأخلاقية والسلوك المهني 

The Code of Ethics and Professional Conduct.
وهو من إصدرات 
(Project Management Institute (PMI

دمتم في طاعه


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (3 أغسطس 2013)

الورقة الثانية :

How Project Management
Can Be Used in YOUR
Nonprofit

من إصدرات 
This program is a joint effort between the Project Management Institute (PMI) Educational Foundation (PMIEF) and Millersville University’s Nonprofit Resource Network (NRN )​

وهو مختصر مبسط لتعريف ومفاهيم إدارة المشروعات


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (3 أغسطس 2013)

الورقة الثالثة :

Responsible delivery


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (3 أغسطس 2013)

الورقة الرابعة :

Project Search And Rescue

ومرفق مع الكتاب 
*Toolsand Templates*


المصدر :
http://www.prodevia.com/s.nl/sc.16/.f

ملحوظة يمكن من خلال دراسة المرفق والتسجيل في الموقع وملئ الإستبيان المطالبة ب PDUs للحاصلين على PMP


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (3 أغسطس 2013)

الورقة الخامسة :
The Essential Guide to Market Your BRAND as a PMP Project Manager​المصدر :
​www.pdus2go.com
​يمكن التسجيل في الموقع والحصول على PDUs


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (3 أغسطس 2013)

الورقة السادسة :
Optimize Your Thinking®
Introduction
How to Unlock Your Performance Potential

by Jennifer Whitt, PMP, CPC​
المصدر 
www.PDUs2Go.com


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (3 أغسطس 2013)

الورقة السابعة :


How to Sell Yourself For Your Next Project Manager Job

www.PDUs2Go.com

ملحوظة : يمكن مشاهدة الفيدو والمطالبة ب PDUs​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (3 أغسطس 2013)

الورقة الثامنة :

How to Be Competitor Proof

www.PDUs2Go.com


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (3 أغسطس 2013)

الورقة التاسعة :

Finding Your Next Job Without a Resume

www.PDUs2Go.com​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (3 أغسطس 2013)

الورقة العاشرة :

PMP Best Practices To Make You More Effective As A Project Manager

www.PDUs2Go.com​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (3 أغسطس 2013)

الورقة الحادية عشرة :

Relationship Economics®


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (3 أغسطس 2013)

الورقة الثانية عشرة :

Practice Standard for Project Risk Management - 2009 - PMI


----------



## eyadinuae (3 أغسطس 2013)

يرجى تثبيت هذه المشاركة للاهميتها القصوى وفتح باب خاص بالمنتدى للادارة المشاريع وكذلك ترقية العضو .. وشكرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (6 أغسطس 2013)

الورقة الثالثة عشرة .

IT Development Lifecycles


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (13 أغسطس 2013)

الورقة الرابعة عشرة :

*?How to Simplify Your Project Reports

*[FONT=&quot]Hereare 5 simple steps to speed up producing your project reports[/FONT]


----------



## رمزة الزبير (13 أغسطس 2013)

مواضيع ممتازة...بارك الله بك.


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (13 أغسطس 2013)

الورقة الخامسة عشرة :

مقال رائع عن أدبيات استخدام موقع التواصل LinkedIn

Here are 13 things that really annoy people on LinkedIn 



http://blog.firebrandtalent.com/2012/10/13-things-that-really-annoy-people-on-linkedin/


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (13 أغسطس 2013)

الورقة السادسة عشرة :

مقال عن أدبيات استخدام الإيملات .

professional-email-etiquette-in-the-office

http://twely.co.uk/read/professional-email-etiquette-in-the-office


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 أغسطس 2013)

الورقة السابعة عشرة

*How To Keep Your ProjectFiles Secure


*​Competitiveadvantage can vanish if information about your project is leaked outside thecompany. The news today is full of examples of where sensitive data has beenstolen or lost from companies. Even if your project isn't top secret, you stillwant to make sure that data about your project is kept securely andconfidentially.


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (28 أغسطس 2013)

اوراق اكثر من مهمة 

كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم م محمد عبد الله حسن
افادك الله بكل خير

و اقترح ان يكون لكل ورقة موضوعا منفصلا نفتح فيه النقاش بين الاعضاء الكرام لاثراء موضوعات تلك الاوراق


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (29 أغسطس 2013)

أستاذنا الفاضل / المهندس أشرف الكرم

يشرفني مرورك على الموضوع وأشكرك على النصيحة وفي إنتظار مشاركات الزملاء 

ودمتم في طاعة


----------



## mohkhattab81 (3 سبتمبر 2013)

thanksss


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (7 سبتمبر 2013)

أخي المهندس / محمد عبدالله حسن
أود أن أتقدم لك بالشكر الجزيل على هذا المجهود النافع والمشاركة المفيدة. تجميع هذه المعلومات من مصادر ومواقع ومصادر مختلفة ووضعها هنا ليستفيد منها المهتمين بهذا المجال ،، لهو العطاء ةالسخاء والكرم وحب نفع الآخرين. بارك الله لك في علمك ،، وسدد على الخير خطاك.
تقبل تحياتي وتقديري.


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (8 سبتمبر 2013)

أستاذنا الفاضل الدكتور / فيصل 

يشرفني مرورك و أسعدتني كلماتك الرقيقة و تعلمت كثيرأ من موضوعاتك المفيدة 

جزاكم الله خيرا 

و دمتم في طاعة وعطاء


----------



## teefaah (8 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hani05555 (9 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

اخواني المشرفين الاعزاء , اخواني الاعضاء الموقرين 

اولا ابدأ بالتعريف بنفسي انا ابو عبدالله خريج بكالوريوس هندسة اتصالات من جامعة HUST في الصين وحاليا ادرس الماجستير في تخصص Management science and Engineering في جامعة NUAA ايضا في الصين طبعا تخصصي الدقيق هو project management مع العلم اني مطالب من جهة الابتعاث بان يكون تخصصي في الادارة الهندسية ولكن لم اجد الا هذا التخصص . طبعا انا اكملت السنة الاولى وهي سنة المقررات والان سابدأ في كتابة البحث حاولت ان استخرج اي شي من جعبة المشرف على رسالتي ولكن دون جدوى حيث قام برمي كل شي في ملعبي ولكن انا لا افقه شيئا ومشتت كليا ...
لذلك اتمنى منكم الاجابة على استفساراتي واكون لكم من الشاكرين :..

اولا هل استطيع ان اجعل عنوان البحث مرتبط ولو بشي بسيط بمواضيع الهندسة بحيث اتفادى مسألة ان يكون البحث اداري بحت ؟

ثانيا ماهي افضل المواضيع التي استطيع الكتابة فيها ؟

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان​


----------



## omer2t (11 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوعات مفيدة نتمنى المزيد منها


----------



## loved_boy (28 سبتمبر 2013)

أخي المهندس / محمد عبدالله حسن
أود أن أتقدم لك بالشكر الجزيل على هذا المجهود النافع والمشاركة المفيدة. تجميع هذه المعلومات من مصادر ومواقع ومصادر مختلفة ووضعها هنا ليستفيد منها المهتمين بهذا المجال ،، لهو العطاء ةالسخاء والكرم وحب نفع الآخرين. بارك الله لك في علمك ،، وسدد على الخير خطاك. و جزاك الله خيرا 
تقبل تحياتي وتقديري.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (7 نوفمبر 2013)

بعد فترة انقطاع طويلة عن المنتدي، كان خير ما طالعت موضوعك الراقي مهندس محمد،،،

أشكرك وأدعو بالخير والتوفيق لك ولكل القائمين علي منتدانا الرائع وخاصة زملائي الكرام بإدارة المشروعات.

مهندس محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (12 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلاً مهندسنا القدير / محمد الطبلاوي يشرفني مرورك وتقيمك للموضوع

دمتم في طاعه وعطاء


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*communications*
​n * (n-1) / 2

The "easiest" part of the PMP exam is the communications section. They say "If you are able to pick up a telephone and put the right end to your ear, then you have successfully mastered communications for the PMP exam." While it may be an easy part of the exam, in real life project communications is the hardest task and it is also the one thing that you as a project manager will spend most of your time on. Up to 90% of your time is spent communicating.

There is only one formula to remember in communications. Here it is: 

n * (n-1) / 2

This formula calculates the total number of communications channels on a team. For instance: "How many communications channels does a 20 person team have?" Answer: 

20 * (20 - 1) / 2 = 190.
​​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*?Do you know Page 61 of the PMBOK 5 Guide*

?Do you know Page 61 of the PMBOK 5 Guide


Page 61


Page 61 in the PMBOK Guide is important. In fact, for the PMP Exam, the table that is shown on this page is indispensable.


The table gives you an overview of the 5 Project Management Process Groups (across the top) and the 10 Knowledge Areas (down the left). And then the 47 processes from the PMBOK Guide are each listed in the correct cell where Process Group and Knowledge Area intersect. With this table, you know which process goes where. 


Why is this table so important? Many sample PMP questions that you will come across will ask things like: "Which of the following processes is not part of Quality Assurance?" or "Contract Closure belongs to which Process Group?" And if you don't know this table by heart you will not be able to answer these questions easily. 


My recommendation: Take an empty sheet of paper and draw this table from memory. Every day from now on until your PMP exam. And then, as you are sitting down to actually take your real exam, write this table down as a reference during the exam.​

0






​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (12 نوفمبر 2013)

QA and QC

Simply put, the difference between Perform Quality Assurance and Perform Quality Control is that the first process says "This is what we'll do in regards to quality" and the second one says "OK, let's do it".

Or to put it in the words of the PMBOK Guide:




[*=left]Quality Assurance is the application of planned, systematic quality activities to ensure that the project will employ all processes needed to meet requirements.







[*=left]Quality Control involves monitoring specific project results to determine whether they comply with relevant quality standards and identifying ways to eliminate causes.


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*Fast Tracking vs. Crashing*

Fast Tracking and Crashing are two schedule compression techniques. Both of them aim at making up lost time on a project that is behind schedule.

With Fast Tracking you will be performing tasks that you would normally process one after the other in parallel. For instance: You begin building your product even though you are only 80% done with the design. Fast tracking increases your risk.

With Crashing you are adding additional resources to tasks in order to make them go faster. For instance, if you have to dig a hole you could add additional men to help dig the hole or you could rent a machine to do the digging. Crashing costs you money.​
​​


----------



## nofal (12 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## smferoz (25 فبراير 2014)

Thanks a lot


----------



## ashraf_i_ibrahim (27 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## salah alhaaj (2 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك


----------



## saidelsayedab (4 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engawyyy (7 ديسمبر 2014)

فعليا مجهود اكثر من متميز يا مهندسنا العزيز


----------



## MHRL (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------

